

Show HN: GetJSON, make ajax requests to anywhere - senko

GetJSON is a quick weekend hack - a proxy service that fetches whatever you specify and returns it wrapped in a JSONP request.<p>This makes it easy for in-browser JS to fetch data even from services which don't support JSONP or "Access-Control-Allow-Origin: *" header, without running your own proxy service.<p>Link: http://getjson.net/
======
izuzak
Nice. Have you seen <https://github.com/izuzak/urlreq> ? Same thing, just on
steroids and without the pretty Web app :)

~~~
senko
Didn't know about it, you've got some cool features there.

Since you shared the GitHub repo, I first thought you have to install that
yourself, but apparently you also host it on AppEngine:
<http://urlreq.appspot.com/req>

------
senko
Clickable link: <http://getjson.net/>

